# Innotek collars



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

I noticed that this brand of collar doesn't come up very often. my local hunting store has TT, sportdog, dogtra, and innotek. i noticed that the innotek are quite abit cheaper. I also noticed that they tend to have less range and there is very little description of thier product on the box. Is there some other reason other than range not to get this brand of collar


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

They don't work and customer service is non existant.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

howard is right!!

I know a guy who strapped one on that was "water proof", as soon as the dog got in the water he was yelp'n nd scream'n to high heaven :shock: I said what in the hell are you doing? he said nothing!!, the transmitter was on the hood of his truck :shock: 

evidently NOT water proof and like to correct on it's own :twisted: 

I call em ino-junk!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> I call em ino-junk!


Me too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

On that glowing recommendation I will stear clear of Innotek


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

How about the SportDog 400. i know i'm on the cheap end of things and may get what i deserve, but I'm trying not to end up with more collar than i need right now because it may be a year or more before i do much field work.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

B said:


> How about the SportDog 400. i know i'm on the cheap end of things and may get what i deserve, but I'm trying not to end up with more collar than i need right now because it may be a year or more before i do much field work.



We have used the 400S for quite sometime and I like it. I was worried about range for a while, but seem to think that this was unfounded, it is reliable within the training distance we use, it is economical and their customer service is great.

Cray


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

Great, i probably will go with that collar and will get a better one later if it becomes necessary.


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

Cray Stephenson said:


> B said:
> 
> 
> > How about the SportDog 400. i know i'm on the cheap end of things and may get what i deserve, but I'm trying not to end up with more collar than i need right now because it may be a year or more before i do much field work.
> ...


Agreed
Great little ecollar!
I would go with the 400S over the 400


----------

